# Updated NCEES Sample Exam Index (and Cram)



## Orchid PE (Jan 30, 2020)

There was another index on this forum, but it looks like it's outdated. I went through the recent posts and linked them here. Since the NCEES sample exam has changed recently, there may be a few questions from the pre-2018 version. If you find more, just post it again and I can update this post.

108

110

111

116

122

129 (See errata)

135

140

510, 510

512

513

524

530

531

533

539

540

Errata

----

Cram Exam 1:

2

7

13

20

22

60

66

75

Cram Exam 2:

3

19

21

30

61

74

Cram Exam 3:

1

19

Random Cram:

3.1.2


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 12, 2020)

Updated with more Cram questions.


----------



## kris7o2 (May 24, 2021)

Does anyone have the updated links?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 25, 2021)

kris7o2 said:


> Does anyone have the updated links?



Looks like the links broke when EB transferred ownership recently. I would suggest trying the search bar and Google "site:engineerboards.com NCEES #___"


----------

